# Why Paula Deen should be banned



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is the real reason why Paula Deen should have all of her empire dismantled. This recipe is reason enough:

Southern Baked Beans

1 large onion, diced
2 (16-ounce) cans pork and beans
3 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup light brown sugar
4 tablespoons ketchup
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/2 pound bacon strips, cut into 1/2-inch pieces


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

I've banned her from my home for years.

k.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 7, 2013)

It's amazing what nonsense recipes people can come up with when they're tanked.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2013)

And she has the sugar diabetes too. 

k.


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 7, 2013)

tripleq said:


> It's amazing what nonsense recipes people can come up with when they're tanked.


Dude, I've done some of my best cooking when I'm tanked...It's the prep that's a b'ch!:beer:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I've banned her from my home for years.
> 
> k.



lus1:

Although, the greens at her buffet were pretty damn good.....in that respect they must have been mighty lonely.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 7, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> Dude, I've done some of my best cooking when I'm tanked...It's the prep that's a b'ch!:beer:



LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 7, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Here is the real reason why Paula Deen should have all of her empire dismantled. This recipe is reason enough:
> 
> Southern Baked Beans
> 
> ...


 Yeah! I'm mean really who the hell puts lemon juice in baked beans? should be banned for life.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 7, 2013)

And I hear people ***** about Ray-Ray for using the microwave. Why is she (Paula) even listened to anyways?


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 8, 2013)

Weeeellllll....that's pretty close to how I learned to make baked beans. Other than the lemon juice. Some of the proportions are different, but the ingredients were pretty much the same. Canned beans, ketchup, mustard, a little onion (grated or juice/powder, not raw chunks), brown sugar, and bacon strips on top. Washed down with sweet tea.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 8, 2013)

Like the new avatar Lucretia!

(Still dont like the beans.)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2013)

Well it does have bacon....


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't handle her very well either. And I can't handle all that sugar in this food either - why do beans need sugar plus syrup plus sweet ketchup? For Europeans, still one of the mysteries of American 'home cooking'.

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 8, 2013)

See, you just aren't getting the full effect of the menu. Add a bbq chicken--make the bbq sauce by mixing a can of coca-cola with a bottle of ketchup. And a couple casseroles--one with cream of mushroom soup and a bunch of shredded velveeta (and lots of salt, of course!) topped with crumbled saltine crackers, the other with cream of mushroom soup, salt, & topped with canned fried onions (vegetables optional in these casseroles--and used canned or frozen--never fresh.) A big mess of potato salad. And at least a couple of deserts--since it's summer, ambrosia salad & pistachio salad are good. And they have marshmallows and Cool Whip in them! Alcohol is optional depending on whether you have your teetotaling friends over for dinner. If it's just your teetotaling family, you all know that the others drink, so pack that ice chest with as much of the cheapest canned beer you can fit in it. (Anyone remember "generic beer"? Do they still make it?) Make a bunch of sweet tea--remember, you have to add the sugar when it's hot, otherwise you can't get enough sugar to dissolve. Eat until you have to unbutton your pants. Then unbutton your pants and eat some more. 

Classic.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 8, 2013)

Lemon juice for acidity...makes sense to me; although I'd go with Apple cider vinegar myself, but you'd have to reduce it down to get the same bight as a splash of lemon.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 8, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I can't handle her very well either. And I can't handle all that sugar in this food either - why do beans need sugar plus syrup plus sweet ketchup? For Europeans, still one of the mysteries of American 'home cooking'.
> 
> Stefan


+1
also why use cans of bacon beans then add more bacon?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2013)

hahaha..she starts with pork and beans!

i wouldnt waste the bacon and go straight to the SPAM option..cubed of course.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 8, 2013)

Nothin wrong with dressin up some canned beans. I used to make from scratch. I liked them. No one else seemed to care much. More like, "wow very nice, can you pass me the ribs and chicken? More of that pork butt please"


----------



## labor of love (Jul 8, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I can't handle her very well either. And I can't handle all that sugar in this food either - why do beans need sugar plus syrup plus sweet ketchup? For Europeans, still one of the mysteries of American 'home cooking'.
> 
> Stefan


+1
I've had to fight this add sugar to everything nonsense at a lot of jobs. Good ole dirty south.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 8, 2013)

All this talk of sugar-laden Southern food has given me a craving for bourbon-laced sweet potato casserole with a cruncy pecan topping. 

Sometimes sweet isn't a bad thing.


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2013)

Who hasn't doctored a can of beans? But you gotta start with Bushs Green Can or its not worth doing.

And I admire Paula Dean. How many 60 yr old, overweight prostitutes, make a good living? What a country. :cool2:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 8, 2013)

bazinga! (I think)


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 8, 2013)

That was definitely a bazinga


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Lemon juice for acidity...makes sense to me; although I'd go with Apple cider vinegar myself, but you'd have to reduce it down to get the same bight as a splash of lemon.


+1


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

You want a challenge. Try to find anything without High fructose syrup, or any of the fructose family sugars. Even the diet crap has it in it.

Why can't anyone just learn how to make beans first??


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 9, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Why can't anyone just learn how to make beans first??



My interpretation was that was the initial point...


----------



## labor of love (Jul 9, 2013)

at work we had a totally decent tartar sauce recipe i developed for our fried seafood dishes. ofcourse the chef added 4 cups of corn syrup to it. then i waited a week, tore out the recipe, and rewrote it. ha ha


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Alcohol is optional depending on whether you have your teetotaling friends over for dinner. If it's just your teetotaling family, you all know that the others drink, so pack that ice chest with as much of the cheapest canned beer you can fit in it. (Anyone remember "generic beer"? Do they still make it?) Make a bunch of sweet tea--remember, you have to add the sugar when it's hot, otherwise you can't get enough sugar to dissolve. Eat until you have to unbutton your pants. Then unbutton your pants and eat some more.
> 
> Classic.


 here you go


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 9, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> here you go



Oooooh! Aaaaaah! You got the high-end generic beer in the bottle. We only had this stuff:


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> You want a challenge. Try to find anything without High fructose syrup, or any of the fructose family sugars.



You said it brother. Ever read any of Michael Pollan's books? In particular The Omnivore's Dilemma? Forever changed the way I approach food shopping.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

I have not, but looks like a good read.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 9, 2013)

It is a great read. The biggest benefit is learning somethign about what is happening in our food chain and who is controlling it. The other huge benefit is now that I buy far fewer processed foods my knives get a lot more use.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 9, 2013)

I have received several emails reassuring me that Paula Dean has not been dropped from the 2013 Metropolitan Cooking and Entertainment Show circuit. She apparently is a big draw, as attendance at the DC show dropped about 20% last year supposedly because she cancelled (I think she wanted more $ then they were willing to pay her). Not sure why the organizers think people around here want to see her so badly. I've been to the show the last 2 years, and I'd say the demographics are working against them. I think they will alienate even more than the 5,000 people who theoretically did not attend in 2012 because Paula was not there... Besides, the people who show up to see Paula seem to have very little interest in anything at the display booths; they only want free food samples and to hit up the steak and cheese vendors


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 9, 2013)

tripleq said:


> now that I buy far fewer processed foods my knives get a lot more use.



+1

I have yet to see any real science on HFCS being bad for you...or even distinguishable from cane sugar in human biology. Now...I have all kinds of problems with the politics that have lead to HFCS being the sweetener of choice. (and that's about all I can say on the topic here w/o pushing the mods  )


----------



## Slypig5000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Oooooh! Aaaaaah! You got the high-end generic beer in the bottle. We only had this stuff:
> 
> View attachment 16868



Saw generic beer for the last time in College Station, TX in 2001 or 2002. Can looked different but it was that same idea. Tasted like water and sadness. 

Ever since PD came into the public zeitgeist I have thought of her not as a Southerner, but the comical depiction of what the corporate interests at the Food Network think of Southerners. Having her as the mascot for "Southern Cooking" is offensive.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 10, 2013)

Slypig5000 said:


> Saw generic beer for the last time in College Station, TX in 2001 or 2002. Can looked different but it was that same idea. Tasted like water and sadness.
> 
> Ever since PD came into the public zeitgeist I have thought of her not as a Southerner, but the comical depiction of what the corporate interests at the Food Network think of Southerners. Having her as the mascot for "Southern Cooking" is offensive.


+1 
also, plenty of fantastic southern chefs that emphasize seasonal ingredients and doing things from scratch. i too resent the assertions found in much of her food and cooking.


----------



## panda (Jul 10, 2013)

i like beans cold straight out of the can, not doctored up with anything.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 10, 2013)

panda said:


> i like beans cold straight out of the can, not doctored up with anything.


i like hummus....


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 10, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i like hummus....


mmmmm hummus..... mmmm popcorn. 

Beans not so much.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 10, 2013)

I like turtles......


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 10, 2013)

There has been story's of how bad her restaurant treats their black employees for years. It's nothing new. She also doesn't make any real food. It's all processed crap. She was the spokeswomen for smithfield for godsake. She is a disgrace to all us southerners who make reel food from scratch. I is what I is my ass.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 10, 2013)

But she IS what she is. Take a look at her -- she IS totally processed. Her face is covered with pounds of additives and has had a preservation treatment or two (or 10). There is almost nothing real about her. She's turned into a chubby Joan Rivers.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2013)

Slypig5000 said:


> Saw generic beer for the last time in College Station, TX in 2001 or 2002. Can looked different but it was that same idea. Tasted like water and sadness.
> 
> Ever since PD came into the public zeitgeist I have thought of her not as a Southerner, but the comical depiction of what the corporate interests at the Food Network think of Southerners. Having her as the mascot for "Southern Cooking" is offensive.



When cycling backroads, I often see cans on the side of the road that just say "Beer" in big letters, these cans are usually red, white, blue.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jul 10, 2013)

My teeth hurt reading all of the sweet stuff in that, that being said I would still try it. I have been prooven wrong in the past.


----------

